

Virtually untraceable OneOne - LanganJohan

Came across OneOne this weekend and was a bit skeptical. The Next Web review said it has an advantage over Telegram which I&#x27;ve been using for months.  What I like is that there is no login or authentication of any kind.  It doesn&#x27;t support groups but for one to one privacy I can&#x27;t think of anything less traceable. Has anyone else used it? This is the article on TNW how I discovered it. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thenextweb.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;2014&#x2F;11&#x2F;18&#x2F;oneone&#x2F;
======
tonka666
i don't know why they only allow 7 channels but i like the no logging in. it's
like a stronger version of pgp. no support for images yet tho. i can imagine a
few use cases :P

